# كيف تمارس سر الإعتراف هاااااام جدااااااا



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

قبل الإعتراف: 
* إعلم أن سر الإعتراف ليس مجرد سرد خطايا فى عبارات تتلوها على مسمع الأب الكاهن حتى لو كانت هذه العبارات تعر عن الحقيقه وإنما هو فى المقام الأول توبه حقيقيه صادقه بمعنى أن النافع له هو الإحساس العميق بالندم والأسف لما صنعت من خطايا وفى الوقت نفسه رغبه قوية فى الرجوع وعزم بنيه صادقه على تغير المسيره.​ 
* إعلم أن سردك لخطاياك فى جلسه الإعتراف هو قدام الله وليس قدام إنسان لأن الروح القدس يكون حاضر للإستماع والغفران راجع حادثه عخان بن كرمى (يش 19:7 ) وحادثه حنانيا وسفيره ( أع 3:5 ).​ 
* عندما تتقدم للإعتراف يجب أن تكون مستعداً لهذا الأمر سواء كان الإستعداد فى ذهنك أم فى ورقه معك فيها ما تريد أن تعترف به والأسئله التى تريد أن تقولها لأبيك الكاهن لذلك فإن من الضرورى جداً أن تجلس مع نفسك أولاً وتحاسب نفسك بصدق وصراحه تامه حتى تضع يدك على خطاياك وضعفاتك التى سوف تعترف بها إقرأ صلاه التوبه وصلاه قبل الإعتراف الموجوده الاجبيه..​ 
*+ فيما يلى بعض النقاط التى قد تساعد على محاسبه النفس قبل الإعتراف:*​ 
*أولاً: من ناحيه الجهاد الإيجابى ( أى النمو الروحى وإقتناء الفضيله ):*​ 
*1- الصلاه: *مدى الإهتمام بها - مقدارها - نوعيتها - المشاكل والمعوقات.
*2- الكتاب المقدس: *المواظبه اليوميه - العهدين - التأمل - التطبيق - الحفظ .
*العطاء:* ( أو الصدقه وأعمال الرحمه ).
*3- الصوم: *فتره الإنقطاع.
*5- التناول*
*6- الذهاب إلى الكنيسه - القراءة - الخدمه.*
*7- التداريب الروحيه والفضائل.*​ 
*ثانياً : من ناحيه الجهاد السلبى ( أى مقاومه الخطيه ).*​ 
*1- فى علاقات بالناس: *الغضب - الخصام - الإساءه - التقصير ف حقوق الآخرين - المعاشرات الرديئه - القسوه والعنف - الكبرياء - المحبه - المديح والكرامه - الرياء - التسبب فى العثره - النفاق - الظلم الغش ..... إلخ.​ 
*2- خطايا اللسان: *كذب - نميمه - إدانه - تجديف - قَسم - شتيمه - تهكم - مزاح ردئ - مناقشات غبيه - ثرثرة - كلام قباحة والسفاهة والهزال......إلخ.​ 
*3- خطايا الفكر:* أفكار زنا - أيه شهوه أخرى - أفكار غضب - حقد - حسد - إنتقام - إدانه - سوء ظن - أحلام يقظه - كبرياء - شك .​ 
*4- خطايا القلب: *مشاعر لا ترضى الله مثل: حسد - غيره - كراهيه - شهوة غنى - يأس - حزن غير مقدس......إلخ.​ 
*5- خطايا الحواس: *النظر - السمع - اللمس.....إلخ.​ 
*6- خطايا فعلية: *زنا - سرقه - قتل - شجار - سُكر - إهمال - عصيان - عادات رديئة.​ 
* حينما تشعر بخطاياك وثقلها عليك وحينما تصغر نفسك فى عينيك إجلس إلى الله قدم له ندمك وإعترف له بكل ما فعلت تكلم مع الله بالتفصيل وإبتعد عن التكلف وإصطناع الكلام فى حديثك معه بل تكلم معه فى صراحه وبساطة كإبن مع أبيه .​ 
*عند الإعتراف:*​ 
** **إعترف بخطاياك وزلاتك: *سواء من ذهنك أو من الورقة - وإحترس ألا تخبى منها شئ مهما كانت قبيحة أو مُحرجة مُتذكراً قول الكتاب ( إن إعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل إثم ) ( 1يو 9:1 ) وكذلك ( من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركه يُرحم ) ( أم 12:28 ).​ 
** حينما تجلس أمام الأب الكاهن: *إحذر أن تكون لك داله عنده - لا تذكر خطاياك كشخص يقص قصه أو يروى خبر إنما بألم ورعده لا تلتمس لنفسك الأعذار - لا تحاول أن تلبس خطيئتك ثوباً آخر بسبب الخجل - صارح أب إعترافك بكل ما فى نفسك حتى لو كان هناك شئ من جهته - إستمع جيداً لنصائح أبيك الروحى وإقبلها وإذا أتعبك شئ منها فصارحه بذلك .​ 
** بعد الإعتراف:*​ 
* بعد إعترافك إركع أمام أبيك فى خضوع وقُل له " حاللنى يا أبى من خطاياى التى إعترفت بها ومن المستتره أيضاً " وحينئذ سيعد الكاهن يده بالصليب ويضعه على رأسك ويُصلى عنك صلاه التحليل .​ 
* يحسن أن تنصرف بعد الإعتراف بمفردك تتأمل فى كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك وتستفيد من حالتك الروحية - إقرأ صلاة بعد الإعتراف الموجوده بالأجبية .​ 

أسفه جداً إنى طولت عليكم بس معلومات مفيده......​ 
منتظره أرائكم وردودكم الجميله.....​ 
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع ومهم 
مرسىىى يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع ومهم
> 
> مرسىىى يا فراشه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



 نوووووووووووورت الموضوع


----------



## مينا 188 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا فراشه بجد معلومات مفيده 
شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مينا 188 قال:


> *شكرا فراشه بجد معلومات مفيده *
> 
> 
> *شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك *​





ويبارك حياتك مينا

نورت الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع يا فراشه

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع يا فراشه
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ...




*



*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اختي فراشة 
موضوع المناولة مهم جدا" 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

دة بجد وضوع مهم جدا لان فية بعض الاشخاص مبيعرفوش يقولو اية قدام ابونة و بيتكسفو منة
بصراحة انا واحد منهم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

دة بجد وضوع مهم جدا لان فية بعض الاشخاص مبيعرفوش يقولو اية قدام ابونة و بيتكسفو منة
بصراحة انا واحد منهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> دة بجد وضوع مهم جدا لان فية بعض الاشخاص مبيعرفوش يقولو اية قدام ابونة و بيتكسفو منة
> بصراحة انا واحد منهم


 
ياريت الموضوع دا تكون استفدت منة في جلسات الاعتراف القادمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسلم عابر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يسباركك يا فراشه
انتي فدتيني كتتتتير بالموضوع
لاني كنت مش شويه بسأل عن الاعتراف..لاني عابر من الاسلام وفيه نوع من الخجل
بالموضوع لانو هاي اشياء جديده علي 
انو اعترف بخطيتي قام بشر
لكن فهمت منك امور كتتتتيره

ربنا يباااااااااركك
كيريي ليسون


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

** بعد الإعتراف:

* بعد إعترافك إركع أمام أبيك فى خضوع وقُل له " حاللنى يا أبى من خطاياى التى إعترفت بها ومن المستتره أيضاً " وحينئذ سيعد الكاهن يده بالصليب ويضعه على رأسك ويُصلى عنك صلاه التحليل .

* يحسن أن تنصرف بعد الإعتراف بمفردك تتأمل فى كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك وتستفيد من حالتك الروحية - إقرأ صلاة بعد الإعتراف الموجوده بالأجبية .




شكرا جدا

للموضوع المهم جدا والرائع .. العدرا تبارككم​*


----------



## rorahema (28 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي قوي علي الموضوع المفيد ده لاني بجد استفدت منه قوووووووي


----------



## اليعازر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الهام والمفيد فراشة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع هايل​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*احلى الكلام  انا بصراحة كثير احب الفراشات وخاصة ن يكون كلامهم هكذ حلو وايضا فراشة (مسيحية) ربنا يبارك الكل*


----------



## Philoxinos (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً أختي المباركة على موضوعك الهام*
*الربّ يبارك حياتك*​


----------

